# New Rifle, What caliber???



## Finger_Mullet

I am thinking about buying a new rifle. I like the Tikka T3 in stainless. The tough choice is what caliber to get???
I have the following: 30-30, 6mm Remington, 25-06, 270, 280, 308. I think that is it.

I am kicking around getting the Tikka in 7mm-08, 260 or 30-06. I have had several 30-06 in my life but I always seam to sell them. I want this to be a gun I keep forever. I handload so the cost of ammo won't really be a concern. 

My go to gun is the Remington 700 SS DBM in 25-06. 

What you think??

Darin


----------



## Bocefus

Of those I would go with 308. Caliber is not too light and also not too much, kinda right in the middle. Reloading supplies would be less, and there are more options on loads. I shot a 308. I use the 150 grain PSP. Good knock down power out to 300+ yards. Also, the 308 is what SWAT teams and military snipers use.


----------



## surfchunker

well I have the 7mm 08 in the same gun and love it ... I love it ... more knock down than 243 and flatter than a 308 ... and the 120 Gr Rem HP corelock is a killer ... hard to find but blows big holes in deer ... I think it shoots around 3000 fps ... and the bolt in the Tikka T3 is the silkiest I've ever felt ... only down side was the clip only holds 4 shells


----------



## LaidbackVA

I have several guns from 6mm to 350 mag but my go to gun is a 300 win mag. Since you reload your own, you can load down to 110 grain to ground hog hunt, or load up to 220 grain to grizzle hunt and anything in between. My 300 is a T/C Encore and it's very accruate. 

Have a great season!!

ron


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Surfchunker, on your gun is the trigger guard plastic or aluminum? I heard the early models was plastic but I think they changed it over to aluminum. Is there anything that you do not like about that gun??

I bought a T/C venture in 270 and hunted with it last year. It is a tack driver but I end up with my Remington 25-06 in my hands most of the time. I want one that I will grab every time I go hunting. I want to love the gun, not just like it. 

If I get the 7mm-08 I will load up a 125 grain ballistic tip. I already have a brand new box waiting on me to load. I have a ton of 7mm bullets left over from when I shot a 7mm Rem Mag. It did not shoot well so I sold it. I will just need a set of dies and I will make some brass out of 308 brass. 

I already have a 308 in a Winchester model 100 carbine. Dang fine little gun. Gonna kill a deer with it next week. I have the dies and a ton of brass. I could go with the 308. Dang fine caliber. I sold a Ruger 77 ultralight last year. I need to have my ass kicked for selling it. It had a 1.5lb trigger. Wish I had it back.

The Tikka is supposed to weigh 6.5 lbs. I think that is a little light for a magnum caliber. BStarling will tell you that I am recoil sensitive. Probably true. That is why I am shying away from the 7mm Rem Mag or the 300 Win Mag. I know I can load them down but It took me three years to talk myself into loading the 25-06 a little slower to keep the bullet together when it hits a deer. I am afraid I will not like the magnum caliber and sell it. 

Darin


----------



## Shooter

Finger
It seems like you have a good choice now but I know 1 more is always a better thing 

When I have the urge to get a new one (it happens from time to time) I look at what hole I need to fill,,, your 30-30 does it from 0-100 yards and the rest seems to cover you on out to 200+ yards.

You need to ask and answer yourself a few questions,, what distance am I trying to shoot (whats the max distance), how heavy or light does the gun have to be, a bolt action, lever action or semi auto. Is this gonna be a tree stand gun with lots of time to line up the target or a brush gun with a snap shot (this is what I told the wife when I got my Browning lever 44 mag rifle would be for )

My latest project is a Browning heavy bolt in 308,,, gonna make this my long range vermen gun,,, ya know some vermen have 4 legs and some have 2,,, think I have narrowed my scope to the Millett Tac 1--4x16 -50mm with the mil dot cross hairs. It aint the most $$$ but no more than I will be pounding on it I don't see the need in the Leupold Tac scope that starts at $1,000.00.

Let us know some of your answers and we will help ya pick a winner.


----------



## surfchunker

It's Al. one ... no I pretty much love it ... I used a Rem 700 Mt. Rifle 25-06 for years and swapped to this ... only thing is the clip holds one less but how many shots do you need anyways ... love both guns but like the lighter recoil on the short action caliber ... in my 25-06 I loved the 90 gr seirra gamekings HPBT's loaded to 3300 fps ... totally awesome bullet ... it kilt more deer than I would care for the authorities to know about


----------



## AbuMike

I also really like the .308...


----------



## RuddeDogg

I like the .308 and 300 WSM myslef.


----------



## Rockfish1

surfchunker said:


> well I have the 7mm 08 in the same gun and love it ... I love it ... more knock down than 243 and flatter than a 308 ... and the 120 Gr Rem HP corelock is a killer ... hard to find but blows big holes in deer ... I think it shoots around 3000 fps ... and the bolt in the Tikka T3 is the silkiest I've ever felt ... only down side was the clip only holds 4 shells


3000fps?... not in this lifetime... the 280 is only clocking 2990fps and the lil bitty 08 case aint gettin anywhere near that...


----------



## surfchunker

Rockfish1 said:


> 3000fps?... not in this lifetime... the 280 is only clocking 2990fps and the lil bitty 08 case aint gettin anywhere near that...


Sorry about your luck but here it is Straight from Remington 
Bullet Weight 120 GR
Muzzle Energy 2398 ft lbs
Muzzle Velocity 3000 fps


----------



## surfchunker

and with handloads you can get 3100 fps


----------



## smoldrn

My favorite's a 30-06, using 165gr Remington boat tails. Never used more than 1 bullet per deer.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Take it from a experienced handloader that lil bitty 08 case is more efficient than the 06 case (280 being basically the exact same case at the 280) I can handload the 308 to easily achieve the velocity of the factory loaded 30-06 with 150 grain bullets. 

Being that I have never loaded for the 7mm-08 but I would be willing to bet I could load her up very close to the factory loaded 280 using the exact same bullet. Within 200 fps.
I can also say with great confidence that I can load the 280 damn close to 7mm Rem Mag speeds with the 140 grain bullet. Within 200-300 fps. Just browsing through some loading date for the 280 Remington, you can easily achieve 3000 fps with the 280 with 140 grain bullets. Drop down to 120 grain bullets and you can ramp her on up.

Those short cases burn the powder more efficiently than the longer cases. Hence the short magnum magnum chamberings. 
You can achieve close to the same speeds with less powder due to the efficient burn rate of the powder in a shorter case. 

It took me a while to learn that you do not need to push the bullet as fast as you can to achieve the best results. I learned this in the 25-06 and the 270. If you back off the max loading for the 25-06 you get better bullet performance on game. Same with the 270 in the 130 grain bullet. Each bullet has a min and max speed rating. That is why people bitch about the Nosler Ballistic tip not performing on deer. They are being pushed over their max suggested speed. If you slow them down to or slightly under they penetrate much better and don't ruin a ton of meat. 

Also, enjoyed the talk on Friday Shooter. I hate I could not talk longer but I was at work and we were closing. Had to get out of my office before they locked me in there for the weekend. 

Darin

Darin


----------



## runincode

Darin, isn't a 280 cal a necked down 30-06 case with a 7mm bullet? Someone told me that just wondering if it correct. I have a Rem 700 with a Douglas barrel in a 7mm-08, great shooter, a little heavy oh due to the barrel.


----------



## surfchunker

I do believe it is a necked down 06


----------



## surfchunker

nice little read on the 7MM 08

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7mm-08_Remington


----------



## Carolina Rebel

If I were to buy a new deer rifle right now, I'd have it chambered for .338 Federal. I like a big bullet though! 
Hard to go wrong with 7mm-08, 7x57 Mauser, and don't overlook the 6.5x55. The latter has excellent sectional density, moderate recoil, it's inherently accurate, and reasonably flat shooting. Plus it's fairly unique here, which to me means something.


----------



## chriscustom

7mm mag, kill any thing in the states. Shoots flat with plenty of knock down power. I like the 308 also. It wont hurt you to shoot this all day long.


----------



## surfchunker

Man I just don't see the Point in using those big cannons for our little deer ... maybe for a big 300 lber up north but for a 100-150 lb deer ... guess big guns make up for bad shootin


----------



## AbuMike

surfchunker said:


> Man I just don't see the Point in using those big cannons for our little deer ... maybe for a big 300 lber up north but for a 100-150 lb deer ... *guess big guns make up for bad shootin*


now why would you make a statement like that? this is how crap gets started. them "cannons" as you put it carry a lot more energy down range than the "pea shooters" just sayin...


----------



## surfchunker

but it only takes 1000 lb of energy to legally kill a deer ... we are not killing grizzlies ... hell 233 have killed tons of deer even a 22 lr will kill one dead ... if your hunting a powerline or something and need to shoot 400-500 yds maybe ok ... it would be like using a 6/0 penn to catch mullets ... I'll stick to my beliefs ... if you need a gun that big learn how to shoot


----------



## runincode

Guess hunting locations and placement of the shot. Around my neck of the woods most deer are killed at less than a 100yds., personally I like 308, 7mm-08 and 30-06, but have killed more deer with my old beat up scopeless 444 marlin,bullet drops like a rock, but like I said around here distance isn't a factor. I do know that some police dept. have started going with the 300 win. mag over the 308 for snipe use.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet

Gettn the fray a little late but. A 7MM08 in a lite gun is a kicker in a heaver gun ya don't notice it they are an excellent gun, but the 260 rem. is a great middle ground round my daughter has one I love to shoot it and have watched her shoot deer with it and only go about 18 inches [that would be straight down]. Before you go raggin on me about kick I'm -5-10 weigh in at about 280 and have shot bout every thing with a barrel on it. Had a7MM08 in a 700Rem mountain rifle it had to find a new home it kicked so hard. but my daughter inlaw has one in a standard 700BDL that don't kick at all go figure. I' carried a 7MM REM Mag for years with some great results on the local deer population But in my old age have went to a 25WSSM a lot nicer to carry and gets the job done right, they all will ifen ya shootem right.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

The 280 is a 7mm bullet in a 30-06 case. A 270 is a .277 bullet in a 30-06 case. A 25-06 is a 25 caliber bullet in a 30-06 case. They changed the shoulders of the case a little to keep them from chambering in the wrong rifle and blowing your ass up. Pretty much the same applies for the 308, 7mm-08, 260, 338 Federal and 243. 

I am not a sniper by no means but my shooting ability is above average and I feel more comfortable with a little heaver bullet. With pine thickets and swamps around here you want them pouring blood or anchored right there. I am sure a 223 will kill deer but I feel it is a little light for where I hunt. I feel it is too light for military applications as well but that is a different topic. I won't even discuss using a 22 long rifle for shooting deer. Maybe a head shot at close range but that is about it. 

Now I agree that some guns are overkill on deer sized game but dead is dead. I don't like shooting magnum calibers. It is just personal preference. Any caliber from 243 up to whatever is fine for deer. Shoot what you want, its your choice. 

I probably don't need a new gun. The guns I have cover a broad range of hunting situation. I just want a new one. Something else to hand down to my kids when I am gone. I want to give them to them before my time has come so I can see them use them and appreciate them. Not be sold at the pawn shop the first time they need money.

I doubt there is a bad choice on any of the calibers mentioned. BStarling has suggested the 6.5x55. I have actually thought about the 338 Federal. I did not give it much thought because of the heavier bullet. 

I love reading everyone's suggestions. Keep them coming.

Darin


----------



## Shooter

Darin
I was my pleasure to speak to you the other night. Right nice to pick a mans brain that got something worth pickn and he knows what he speaks so when Finger speaks ya might want to take a listen.
I been huntn 40 years and seen a fair amount some good and some not so, same goes with fishn. For the sake of the animal use what will be fair to take them with, for Drum dont use 12lb test for deer don't go under gunned. I seen deer shot with a 45-70, left a hole in his belly big enough to drop a basketball threw and still ran 50 yards so why go with the smallest you can. On the other hand I don't really see the need to bomb a 150lb deer with a bazooka so Finger has a few choices to pick from and we can make it harder for him and get some laughs along the way.


----------



## TreednNC

Darin you have no gaps to fill with that selection. A 243 is a solid 300 yard gun. So anything from there up to a 338 is pretty much a moot point with average hunting conditions and around average skill, and surprisingly, have about the same amount of meat damage. 


Shooter, I love ya man, but I call BS on the 45-70 hole big as a basketball.....unless it was loaded with one of those new polymere tipped bullets. Most of those big bore straight walled cartridges don't expand a helluva lot, and typically don't carry the velocity to fragment it to hell and back like a hole that size would require.

Also, the .308 is not as popular as it once was. Military is using 300win and 50bmg more so.


----------



## surfchunker

there is still tons of 308 brass to work around with


----------



## Samblam

Military is using 300win and 50bmg more so. 


theres your answer


----------



## TreednNC

surfchunker said:


> there is still tons of 308 brass to work around with


that's why I just picked one up


----------



## WV Cobbmullet

TreednNc that hole as big as a basketball was in a Humming Bird just think what it'd do to a Plover.


----------



## GreenFord

My all time favorite is a Remington Model Seven in 7-08. It's short easy to handle and shots like a dream. It has the SS matt barrel and action on a synthetic stock. This said I also own and used for years a Rem. 700 in 7mag. Shot a mule deer in Colorado at a measured 295yrds. I also have owned and shot .270, .308. and 30-30. Of all the 7-08 is my go too for tree stand hunting and most other hunting.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I once shot a deer at 412 yards with a Remington 742 Woodmaster in 30-06. Actually had a witness. Now was that 742 the best gun for that job??? Hell no. Got lucky I guess. On the same trip I popped a doe at 300 yards with a 6mm Remington. Both deer dropped instantly. My rifles cover pretty much any style of hunting that I decide to do. That is why I bought them. I am not really trying to fill a hole. I am buying a gun because I want a new one. Do I need it?? Nope. Do I want it?? Yep. So I am going to buy it. 

The 308 is not as popular as it once was with the military or police. But that takes nothing away from that caliber. I have a 308 and love it. Don't really want another. If I was going to buy a gun in one of the same calibers that I have I would probably buy another 25-06. Kids can shoot it and I just like the round. Wife can shoot it to if she ever decides to kill another deer. 

I have never pulled the trigger on a 7mm-08 but I have always wanted one. Why?? No clue. I have talked myself out of it the last 3 rifles I bought. However the 6.5x55 does make me wonder. I will buy very few factory loaded bullets. I will buy a box and then reload. What makes the 7mm-08 so attractive is the surplus I have of 308 cases. I can run them thru the sizing die and I have 7mm-08. 

I am going to the gun store this week to check on prices. I am second guessing the Tikka. I may try the Browning or the Remington. I hear Winchester is making a mean Model 70 these days. 

We can now turn the topic to rifles. Only stipulation is it has to be stainless with a synthetic stock. 

Darin

Darin


----------



## Rockfish1

yup well aware of where the 270 and 280 come from... in my early days of rollin my own I squished down many 06 cases to 270's... the 280 I shoot is a 280 AI, still rollin my own... buy Federal ammo and blow it out to the AI... don't have much use for it around here unless I go up country and shoot the bean fields... down east here it's normally the 45-70 or slugs in the swamps/heavy brush... I roll up a 420gr hard cast to 1800fps in the 45-70 for deer and bear... deadly medicine, lets the air outta them quickly...


----------



## SmoothLures

I've been thinking about the same question and have been looking at the .25-06, .260, and 7mm-08 pretty hard. Still not sure what to go with myself.


----------



## runincode

My son just got a Winchester SXR in a 270 wsm. It's light and kicks like a mule. Made by FN with Winchesters name on it. Cheaper version of the Browning BAR. Comes in 3 cal, 270wsm,300mag wsm and 300mag.


----------



## TreednNC

Since the demise of Wal-martington, I'm on the Savage band wagon. I think I'm going to build (piece together) all three of the "308's" as close that Model Seven mountain rifle as I can. That's the plan anyway. I'll start with the 308 I just got.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

So you are going to build a short light Savage in 308? 20 inch barrel? Synthetic stock or wood? Richard's Microfit makes a good laminate stock but plan on hours and hours of finish work. If you are going with synthetic, check with BStarling and see what he put on his 35 Whelen he built last year. It was pretty much drop in but did require just a little fitting. Not much that I remember.


----------



## surfchunker

up here alot of guys are building 6mm/284's and love them .. heck of a whallop and flat shootin as a board


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Do you mean a 284 Winchester round necked down to a 6mm? That would be a 100-105 grain bullet screaming. Are they shooting deer with them? You would have to use a premium bullet like a Partition to hold up for deer. You could have splash wounds on deer with a cheaper cup and core bullet. Especially if you hit the shoulder or the guts.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker

yes that's it ... it's a deer killing machine they say ... alot use them here and take them out west too ... it's the hottest wildcat around here and has been for several years ... now it's also picking up on the 6.5 mm 284


----------



## Finger_Mullet

"At 3200 fps the muzzle energy of a 100 grain bullet is 2274 ft. lbs. At 200 yards Hornady's figures for their 100 grain Spire Point bullet are 2651 fps and 1561 ft. lbs. The trajectory of that bullet at a MV of 3200 fps looks like this: +2.5" at 100 yards, +3" at 150 yards, +2.4" at 200 yards, and -3" at 305 yards." 

Dang it is a flat shooting ground Another cool fact is that the 6mm/284 dies sell better than the 284 Winchester dies. 

Darin


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Regarding the actual rifle, I've used a semi-auto ever since the first scope went out on my .30/30 and that was what was available in the safe. Have killed many deer with the semi-auto (100+), never a jam in the deer woods, and they can be very accurate. 
If I could build my ultimate deer rifle, it'd be a semi-auto but it would look about like one of Marlin's .444 carbines--short, heavy barrel, even a straight grip rear stock--but chambered for a short-action round like the .308. I seldom shoot past 100 yards, but this gun would be up for it and then some, plenty of knockdown power, little recoil. Say what you want but that quick follow up is nice, been plenty of times when it's made for a shorter trailing job, or been the difference between killing one deer and killing two deer.


----------



## surfchunker

Finger_Mullet said:


> "At 3200 fps the muzzle energy of a 100 grain bullet is 2274 ft. lbs. At 200 yards Hornady's figures for their 100 grain Spire Point bullet are 2651 fps and 1561 ft. lbs. The trajectory of that bullet at a MV of 3200 fps looks like this: +2.5" at 100 yards, +3" at 150 yards, +2.4" at 200 yards, and -3" at 305 yards."
> 
> Dang it is a flat shooting ground Another cool fact is that the 6mm/284 dies sell better than the 284 Winchester dies.
> 
> Darin


You must have read the same article I just did ... lol ...


----------



## surfchunker

yeah any time you can pretty much just hold it on it out to 300 yards it aint a bad gun


----------



## solid7

Rockfish1 said:


> 3000fps?... not in this lifetime... the 280 is only clocking 2990fps and the lil bitty 08 case aint gettin anywhere near that...


Sorry to tell you, buddy, but I used to load my .300 WM with 185 grain ballistic tips to 3250 FPS. There is no problem with believing that a 7mm-08 will hit the 3K mark.


----------



## solid7

surfchunker said:


> up here alot of guys are building 6mm/284's and love them .. heck of a whallop and flat shootin as a board


That is a seriously bad ass round. Not sure what you want out of a gun, but there isn't anything going that beats a 6mm for ballistic coefficient. (one of the very best rounds for defeating drop and wind drift) Step it up to a 6.5mm, and it's almost perfect. You can shoot anything from a varmint round to a VLD out of it, with impressive results. Only kicker is, you have to kinda tailor your chamber for your style of shooting for best results. It's a pretty hot round, so you have to watch the throat pretty close. Heavier bullets want to be seated out, and like a long throat.

My buddy had one, and I was jealous. He fire formed the brass, and neck turned them. That rifle was benchrest accurate. (actually a varmint gun) I still have an action sitting around here that wants to become either a 6-284, or a 6mm Ackley improved.

6mm anything in a standard short or long action gets my vote, for anything that isn't big game. (up to the size of deer)


----------



## solid7

surfchunker said:


> yes that's it ... it's a deer killing machine they say ... alot use them here and take them out west too ... it's the hottest wildcat around here and has been for several years ... now it's also picking up on the 6.5 mm 284


Sorry, didn't see this before my last post. If I recall, the 6.5-284 actually came first. (6.5mm was a Mauser round) Both have been very popular varmint rounds for a very long time. Ironically, the .284 Winchester was not a very popular round, and the brass can be hard to find. (and expensive)




TreednNC said:


> A 243 is a solid 300 yard gun.


It's a solid 600 yard gun, depending on what you are shooting at. It's accurate at least that far, and still got plenty of knockdown for most common game. Not the best deer rifle, but works in a pinch. Good marksmanship and fieldcraft skills overcome a whole host of perceived inadequacies with the weapon, itself.


----------



## surfchunker

maybe the 6.5mm 284 norma


----------



## NTKG

you should go semi and get a 6.5grendel. 

But back to reality. I dunno what to say. Your calibers are covered so just get what you want cause you sure aint missin!

Any deer or 2 legged creature will move after a shot to vitals. Have to get a hit in the box or cns to get a drop. Luckily with deer we can do shoulder shots where hss will affect what we need as well as immobilize them. You can shoot deer with a bmg and they will run if you dont do shoulder/neck/box. Doesn't matter if the exit hole is a basketball or six, box, or cns it's gonna have movement.

and you know as well as I do. If you gotta go to specialty shops or online to find ammo sooner or later its a pita. ONLY reason I won't jump the GUN on a 6.5 AR


----------



## TreednNC

Not sure yet Darin. I'm thinking 20". I'd like to have a wood stock for looks, but I beat the hell out of guns that I actually use, I don't know. I'm still thinking. The gun is currently a Model 11 GCNS .308.


----------



## solid7

NTKG said:


> Any deer or 2 legged creature will move after a shot to vitals. Have to get a hit in the box or cns to get a drop. Luckily with deer we can do shoulder shots where hss will affect what we need as well as immobilize them. You can shoot deer with a bmg and they will run if you dont do shoulder/neck/box. Doesn't matter if the exit hole is a basketball or six, box, or cns it's gonna have movement.


Anything within 200 yards is an easy neck shot for a properly established rifle. Farther, in the hands of a qualified marksman. Headshots are a no-no, but the base of the neck is a kill shot every time with a proper hunting round. (figure in vertebra fragementation, and it amplifies the effect of a good round)

Shooting vitals is just plain messy. Neck shots make head removal easier. I don't like chasing wounded animals. I still like to think the only humane way to hunt is using the "one shot, one kill" mentality. (sniper's triangle) If I don't have the angle to make that shot, I don't take it. (visualize every shot as if you are limited to using ball ammo, and you need maximum effect from ineffective ammo)


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Was riding down the road last night with my eldest son. I asked him what he wanted from Santa (Darin Clause). He said a high powered rifle and a pair of shoes. I asked him what kind. He said whatever kind you would like to have yourself. I was kinda impressed. I have been after him to quit buying video games with is money and save up and buy himself a gun. 

He pays $50-70 for each game. And then a month later he goes and sells them for $15-30. I told him he should buy himself something he can hand down to his kids or at least have it his entire life. 

Went to Walmarket last night and they have a Remington 700 with a camo stock and blued steel with a Bushnell scope already mounted. It was $449. Headed to the gun shop today and priced a Remington 700 and the cheapest thing they had was $500+ no scope. Headed to Southern Wholesale. They have a gun department. I know the gun guy. I stopped at their knives. He came over and helped me find a knife that I wanted. He then said you buying a gun today?? I said maybe. Told him that I wanted a 243 that my son could shoot. 
He took me over and showed me a Marlin XS7 with a black plastic stock and a Bushnell Scope included. I just don't like the black on black guns. I did however like the accu-trigger and the smooth bolt. The trigger broke at about 3 lbs. Beside that gun was a camo stock one. I asked him about that one. He said it is the same gun with a camo stock and no scope.
I looked it over and told him that I wanted it if he had one in a 243. He said he did and I asked if they still had lay away. He said yes. I said I will take it. It was $399. I probably could have got it cheaper somewhere else but I would rather spend my money at a mom and pop store that the gun guy knows me by name and the owner will stop and talk to me when I run in to him outside of the store. I just feel better about it. 

I put $100 on it and will go back and get it the week before Christmas. I will have to hide it in the house somewhere and take a chance on him finding it. This way he will never know about it until Christmas morning. And I will not be tempted to shoot it before Christmas.

I was going to put a cheap scope on it but I think I will just buy him some good rings and let him buy himself a good scope with his money. I can slap one of mine on it so he can hunt with it after Christmas until he can buy himself a better one. 

Now I can concentrate on buying me one in January.

Darin


----------



## Shooter

Sometimes the right gun just falls out of the sky and yea know it when it hits ya in the head,,, been looking at a scope for my long range vermin gun and know the one I want now, a Millet Tac1 but this is why I sometimes hate working at a gun shop, we had one of them Browning Buckmark rifles in 22 Bull barrel and Lami stocks pop in the door and ya just know it will be fun to shoot, now for the bad part,,, The Powers To Be (AKA The WIFE) said I shouldn't  since Christmas was just down the street but my Birthday is just a week after so I will put it in the back and suprise myself 

I will order the scope later 

No one tell my wife :redface:


----------



## surfchunker

Back to the Tikka T3 SS topic had mine out Wensday at the range ... the clip does just hold 3 plus one in the tube ... but that gun feels great with the slickest bolt and shoots rather well in the 7mm 08 ... trigger is real sweet too ... just had put a Bushnell Elite 4200 on it and oh baby ... love those Bushnell Elites ... the 4200 series is being discontinued and if you look around you can find a good deal like I did ... light tranmission is 98% ... it looks like they are sticking with the 3200 series but upgrading them ... and you can't beat the Rain Guard on the lens ... try one and you will be hooked ... a friend shot one of mine and sold his Leopolds


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Picked up the gun today. I think he is gonna love it. I did not want to put a scope on it and then take it off when he buys himself one. SO I forked out another $100 for a scope. I bought a Bushnell 3-9x40 Dusk to Dawn. Looked like a decent scope. My son is not one to sit in the stand until it is pitch dark. So I think it will work great on his gun. I am going to compare it to my Nikons light gathering capabilities once Santa delivers it.

Darin


----------



## SNDFLEE

I'm with Surfchunker on the Elite scopes! I got a couple of them and they are awesome especially in the last few minutes if light!


----------



## SNDFLEE

I did'nt hear the 270 mentioned in the choice for a gun? I too have a nice browning 25-06 I like to shoot but right beside it is the 270 short mag. 
Thanks for the story about your son and the buying him a gun! If more dads had your values Darin the world would'nt be in the shape it's in! Keep up the good work and remember the best memories are yet to come when you see the fruits of your labor in him pay off! Hope you have a wonderful christmas and a happy new year! SNDFLEE


----------



## surfchunker

I have a Nikon Prostaff and it doesn't even come close to the Elites in low light ... then toss in the Rainguard coating on the lens and it's the best scope for my money


----------



## surfchunker

just done a quick search and the Elites have 95% light transmission compaired to 90% for the Nikon Prostaff


----------



## OChunter375

I like the .308. I bought a Kimber 84M LPT in .308 this year. I put a 30mm Leupold VXR fire dot scope in 3x9x40 on it mounted in Larue tactical rings. It's shooting .298 of an inch at a 100 yards with 165 grain federal sierra game king rounds. It's the most accurate rifle I have ever owned. I shot 4 deer with it this year. I also used to have a Kimber Montana in .338 Federal. I believe that .338 federal is an excellent round as well. It has North America covered. Especially if you hand load. It's basically a big .308 bullet. It's not a magnum. That's my 2 cents. Thank you.


----------



## OChunter375

Carolina Rebel said:


> If I were to buy a new deer rifle right now, I'd have it chambered for .338 Federal. I like a big bullet though!
> Hard to go wrong with 7mm-08, 7x57 Mauser, and don't overlook the 6.5x55. The latter has excellent sectional density, moderate recoil, it's inherently accurate, and reasonably flat shooting. Plus it's fairly unique here, which to me means something.


 I like what you have to say about the .338 Federal. Plus the uniques of certain rounds. I like the 6.8 SPC. Its good for Whitetail/Coyote/Taliban.


----------

